
Kitten: a statically-typed stack-based functional programming language - eatonphil
http://kittenlang.org
======
evincarofautumn
Creator here. This is a research project, done in my spare time, with
delusions of future utility. The language has been slowly taking shape, but
the site is very much out of date. Feel free to ask any questions about the
language or its implementation (current/planned).

